# Links for IG Gasmasks, Autoguns, and Backapacks



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys, In my 7 years of playing the game and countless hours wandering the internet I've found a few sites that may be of interest to you. and youll still be 75% GW as per the Regulations

*For those of you wanting Gasmasks, check this site out:*

Link to West Wind Productions









the site sells them in sets of 20. they are designed for some horror game that is set around WW2, and the heads come in American, British, and german style helmets with gasmasks. The german set includes 2 capped gas mask heads that could be used to signify officers or Sgts.

Be advised heads fit 25mm- 28mm, have used more then acceptable, made out of metal.


*And for those of yall looking for auto-guns:*

The Assault Group :: Weapons and Equipment :: Russian Modern

gun sets come in groups of 10. Site sells weaponry from from multiple countries and different time periods. Have not used.

Sets are designed for 28mm
*
Other Heads, and also some back packs and accesories:*

link to Pig Iron










Pig Iron productions, not only do they have some other model heads, but they also include backpacks, and they also have some nice models

Heads come in packs of 20, have used, made out of metal

sets designed for 28 mm

*link to Maximini, gasmasks/autoguns/random bits*

Maximini, sells conversion bits from Gasmasks, to AK47s and M16s, have used and more then acceptable, made out of resin

Fits 28mm

*link to Secret Weapon Miniatures heads/backpacks/random bits*


Sells Conversion bits for SM, and IG. Pith Helmets, backpacks, shell casings etc. Have used and are more then acceptable, made out of metal

Fits 28mm


Hope this helps someone,
Comrade :B):


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good find, there's always a lot of player looking for this kind of thing.

And my experience with both pig iron and west wind has been brilliant.


----------

